# A bit off topic but what the h*ll !!! ;)



## TeeJF (Dec 21, 2012)

It's that time of year again - how time flys! 

Tracy and I would just like to wish all the forum subscribers a very merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous new year. I hope your exploring in 2013 is fun, fulfilling, and above all safe. 

Have a lovely Crimbo holiday one and all.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 21, 2012)

*Right back at ya!! Have a splortabulous xmas!!*


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 21, 2012)

The world didn't end either!

Happy Christmas!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2012)

Yet another ace year! 
So many happy memories, (having Pripyat to myself for my 30th has to be my highlight) 
Met so many amazing explorers this year, an notched up about 80 decent explores! 
Cheers to everyone that makes this forum what it is!


----------



## chris (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy Christmas all


----------



## night crawler (Dec 21, 2012)

Well someone had to start it. This year for me has gotten me in to writing blogs, something I was unsure about at first but now I juggle with 5 one which I try and update daily. My explores are nothing to write home about so exciting stuff I leave to you guys. I love this forum so I will wish you all a great Christmas and new year and look forward to seeing your work next year. Stay Safe.


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 21, 2012)

Have a great time everyone for 2013 with lots of new finds!! Merry Xmas.


----------



## maxmix (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope Santa brings you everything you expect, all the best for the Holidays and 2013


----------



## teeheehee (Dec 21, 2012)

merry xmas peeps


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 21, 2012)

Thankyou M and a very merry christmas to you and Tracy! Also to all the members of the forum! Lets hope 2013 brings us all lots of fantastic adventures, making great memories, fab pics and new friends


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everybody!! Hope you all have a great one and all the best for the New Year!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 22, 2012)

all the best for Christmas and a great, safe and explore full (especially mansions/farm houses and the like) 2013 to all

J


----------



## Mike L (Dec 22, 2012)

Best wishes to one and all.
If the Mayan calendar couldn't get us I guess that makes us invincible. Oh, sorry - that's a ship. Without any aircraft.
Anyway, all the best!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 22, 2012)

All the best to those who share our common interest.
Merry Christmas and may the New Year bring us many great discoveries.


----------



## rectory-rat (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas you two, hope it's awesome. And, of course, the same to the rest of y'all  Stay safe!

~Will


----------



## King Al (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a great Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy Christmas to you all and may you find your dream splores in 2013


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 22, 2012)

A very merry Christmas one and all


----------

